# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  odbija sisu već sa  nwpunih 9 mjeseci!!

## nataša

otvorilas sam temu i na problemima oko dojenja, ali možda ovdje, gdje svi tako dugo dojiet imate kakav savjet i iksutvo slično mome! Znam da je možda glupo, da bih trebala biti sretna što je sisala i 8  mjeseci, ali ja sam očaana!! toliko sam se borila da sisa, toliko truda  uložila, kad se samo sjetim,...bila sam spremna  dat joj da sisa do  škole, toliko sam bila sretna što sisa.
počeli smo dohranu sa 6 mjeseci i to joj se baš sviđa, imam osjećaj ,  evo unazad par dana da joj je daguba sisanje, hoće konkretno. noću se  još uvijek budi dva tri puta za sisanje i onda hoće, no evo preko dana  jedva. juče sam joj čak uvela treći obrok, mliječni dodouše, na žličicu  isto jer jednostavno mislim da se ne nasisa dovoljno. i večers, dam joj  opet obrok nekih sat vremna prije spavanja, odemo u sobu i ona neće ni  čut!!!  stavim ju da spava i ona zaspala ko klada, bez večernjeg  sisanja! inače ona zaspe sama, nasisa se i ja ju stavim spavat i ona za  par minuta zaspe, ali prvi put u 8 mjeseci bez da je sisala :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 

postoji li kakav način da ju nazad pridobijem, da ju pustim da malo jače  ogladni ili šta, silno bih htjela da još sisa, bar da još ovu zimu  odguramo, nekako do prvog rođendana..molim vas, savjetujte me!!!
 i da, da dodam, isam bolesna, ne pijem nikakve ljekove, ništa  posebno...  činim mi se da sam danas dobila menstruaciju, mislim, kao da  počinje, ne znam ima li to kakgve veze. i da, prije 5-6 dana sam imala  ovulaciju, to znam zasigurno!! ima li to kakve veze??

----------


## Mimah

Ima veze. Djeca rijetko prije prvog rođendana odbiju sisati sama, ako i odbiju, to ide postepeno, ne naglo.

Rekla bih da prolazite kroz štrajk. Ništa neobično, ali često stresno. Znaju štrajkati zbog izbijanja zubića, nekakve veće promjene u rutini, ali i hormonalnih promjena. Evo teksta http://www.roda.hr/article/read/strajk-dojenja. Znači, polako i strpljivo, dojite na mirnom mjestu, promijenite položaj, dojite u hodu, puno se mazite, doji kad je pospana... Traje između 2 i 4 dana, nekad i duže. Pazi da ti se dojke ne prepune.

Nadam se da će malena što prije prestati sa štrajkom i da će dojiti do škole.  :Grin:

----------


## nataša

> Ima veze. Djeca rijetko prije prvog rođendana odbiju sisati sama, ako i odbiju, to ide postepeno, ne naglo.
> 
> Rekla bih da prolazite kroz štrajk. Ništa neobično, ali često stresno. Znaju štrajkati zbog izbijanja zubića, nekakve veće promjene u rutini, ali i hormonalnih promjena. Evo teksta http://www.roda.hr/article/read/strajk-dojenja. Znači, polako i strpljivo, dojite na mirnom mjestu, promijenite položaj, dojite u hodu, puno se mazite, doji kad je pospana... Traje između 2 i 4 dana, nekad i duže. Pazi da ti se dojke ne prepune.
> 
> Nadam se da će malena što prije prestati sa štrajkom i da će dojiti do škole.


hvala, i ja se nadam :Laughing:

----------


## BusyBee

Eto, na dva pdf-a si dobila istu "dijagnozu". A nismo se dogovarale.  :Smile:

----------


## nataša

> Eto, na dva pdf-a si dobila istu "dijagnozu". A nismo se dogovarale.


super, onda je vjerovatno to to!
 ja ću bit uporna, neću odustat, pa di je još prvi razred?!  :Grin:

----------

